# Tested for 3rd dan :D



## Galvatron (Feb 8, 2004)

Well after spending nine years at 2nd Dan (almost 6 of which was spent idle), I tested this weekend for 3rd Dan in front of my Grandmaster; Pak-Song Ki. 
It was a rough test, but I feel I did very well. I'm more confident in this testing than I was my 2nd Dan testing.
I'm sore today...got multiple bruises, scrapes, and dings but it feels good to (finally) move a step higher.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, congratulations!  That is a real accomplishment.  I can imagine how tired and sore you are.  I cracked three ribs and tore cartiledge in my rib cage at my second dan test.  I have been on the journey toward third dan for about a year now and it just keeps getting more fun.  I'm curious...why did it take you so long?  I have a family and children, so if its that, I totally understand.  If that is the case, how did you make it through?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 8, 2004)

Congradulations. It takes a lot of courage to take time off hen com back and test.
The bumps and brusies will go but the foud memories remain


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 8, 2004)

(I don't do Tang Soo Do but my friend does and I've watched some of her classes so I know a little bit about it.)

  Wow!!!  That is really awesome!  Congratulations!  I'm sure you worked really hard for 3rd Dan and you deserve it!!!  I hope you got it video taped so you can watch yourself from the sidelines.
Congrats again!!! artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 

Robyn :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:

p.s.  Also congrats on your 100th post!  Also don't forget to update your profile from 2nd Dan to 3rd!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That's great! *



Yes, it is good news. TO continue your education and dedication.

Very Good
:asian:


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words!    

upnorthkyosa- It took me so long because I basically dropped out for 6 years. My dad owned a school from 1986-1996, and after he closed the school I lost interest in going. 
I started back training (albiet not very seriously) at another dojang that is part of the organization my dad's dojang was part of about 1.5 years ago (while simultaneously working out at a WTF TKD school), and about 8 months ago started getting my stuff together and working towards testing for 3rd dan (relearning our organization's forms, etc).

Thanks again!


----------



## Seigi (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats,

I tested for my 3 dan 2 years ago,
I know how you feel. You should be very proud of yourself for your hard work & even more for coming back to the arts after takng time off. Most people never return,.

Congrats.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a couple of video clips. They're a couple of megs each. 


Board Break 
Brick Break


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for letting us see your breaks, Galvatron.  They looked pretty neat to me!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 13, 2004)

excellent job my friend.  i also do TSD and i hold a 2nd dan.  i am in my 2nd year so i know how rewarding it can and is to accomplish so much!

best of luck for success and happiness in your journey ahead!

TANG SOO!!


----------



## MACdojang (Mar 24, 2004)

I trained under Master Pak from 1980-85. He is a great teacher and I respect him, but I am not sure if his school can truly be called Tang Soo Do. In 1983, he broke away from Moo Du Kwan discarded all the forms, and devised his own system with new forms.

I preferred his new forms. They seemed more 'korean' and emphased kicks. Traditional TSD are Shotokan Karate forms modified to fit the korean way. All the hand gestures were never really used, so why bother with them? I'm sure that was the thinking of Master Pak.

So I put the question out there for discussion. What is TSD, if the forms have been discarded and replaced by something new?


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 24, 2004)

80-85, eh? You're an old-skooler! You started about 2 years before my dad started training under Master Pak.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

CONGRATS!!! It seems like yesterday, that I tested and passed Sah Dan (4th Dan Master) back in 96!!!! You will always remember those days!!!


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 28, 2004)

the break videos were great!

when you say master pak, are we talking about grandmaster ho sik pak?


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 28, 2004)

Song Ki Pak.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 28, 2004)

ok.  thanx!


----------



## Seigi (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats !!!!! artyon:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Galvatron!   :asian:


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats. Next you get to the fabled MDK Kodanja exam.


----------



## Galvatron (Apr 15, 2004)

No MDK exam for me! I'm not in the MDK!

I've got 4 years to get ready for whatever GM Pak throws at me, he's been known to make impromptu changes to the tests at will.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry, I assumed you were MDK because of the TSD thread.


----------



## Galvatron (Apr 16, 2004)

No problemo master clay, I appreciate the congrats nonetheless!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2004)

For those out there that know nothing of TSD MDK, could you enlighten the public about the Kodanja exam?  Did you take that exam?  It sounds like you did and if so, whoa....that is truly a life accomplishment.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 17, 2004)

If you are referring to me, the MDK and schools which are derivative, have a long history of challenging Kodanja tests. Kodanja being defined as anything above fourth dan. Usually over a period of time, typically several days. Basically, we worked out butts off until the moment of the exam, and then you are tested. It tests your desire, endurance and sheer will power. To be honest, I'm more concerned about my Oh Dan because I know what is being asked, and it is a lot less that I expected. That typically means "it better be perfect, or else..."


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 17, 2004)

For SBD MDK the Kodanja test is four days long with four hours of sleep between each day.  The test is meant to drive the tester to the point exhaustion and beyond.  The grandmaster himself presides over such exams.  An example of the activities that occur at this test is sitting in zazen for three hours and then getting up to do jump kicks...  

All testes for sa, oh, and yuk dan are gathered at a central location around the country.  For chil and pal dan, tests are done privately with the grandmaster.  My instructor's instructor, Master Bill Nelson, tested for Yuk Dan two years ago.  Some of the stories he told were unbelievable.  It was really inspiring.  It also makes the two day ee dan examp I took look like a peice of cake.  Whew, sam dan is looking like a mountain...sa dan looks like the sky.  It will take a lot of work to attain those goals...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey up. There seems to be some confusion. All the written documentation I have says that the PA hyung are required for advancement. Some of the older kodanja have told me this is not true, and that they are being phased out and replaced by the Chil Sung Hyung.

What is the truth of the matter? Are (Have) they being phased out? Are they supplemental training? What is the deal?

Thanks.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 18, 2004)

The SBD federation wants to phase them out, but many of the older Kodanja feel that the pyung ahns are too valuable to lose.  I don't think they are going to go away anytime soon.  Yet, they may not be Kodanja material in the future.  When my instructor's instructor tested, he still did pyung ahns.  That was two years ago.  I don't know the current state of affairs.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 18, 2004)

That would be sad if it lost its original forms. Why can't the Chil Sungs and Yuk Ros just be added to the syllabus? As for Master test, the Original Kodanja Shim Sa...I never took part in that because we were no longer with the Moo Duk Kwan. I did pass a Masters test, but it was not 8 days long.


----------



## saja (Jul 13, 2004)

Master Arce, When I tested for 4th Dan and any other of my Dan tests, it was not to the point exhaustion and beyond.  We know we can make you exhausted, we want to see how will you can perform at your test.  You get exhausted in the years of classes leading up to your test.  I am not saying that it was a no nothing test I had to work hard and I did get exhausted but you get a lillte time to recover.  The test took about 3 hours and it was just me on the floor.  I am sure that your test was a great test.

It is great to see you over here.  I just got here myself.  Look forward to talking to you.

Tang Soo!

Master King


----------



## saja (Jul 13, 2004)

Great job on your test.  Keep up the good work and do not let anything get in your way from training.

 Tang Soo!


----------

